# Nimisila- For the disbelievers



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

Got me another. Caught by Eddies on live shad. 22in


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Is that a unicorn?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

This post has been found to be inaccurate or misleading by our independent fact checkers.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

More rare than rocking horse $#!+ Nice job!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

The Ohio Walleye Circuit will probably hold a tournament there based on that catch. It's gonna get crowded!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

when did you get that?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks lke the Fabled "Nimi Snapper" to me!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Best photoshop of a street sign I've ever seen. I'm calling Russian disinformation on this one...


----------



## Salt man (Aug 10, 2017)

Evinrude58 said:


> when did you get that?


Last night 3am


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dang I must have left too early again. I was on the bridge till 11:30pm, but left as my lantern died.


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Salt man said:


> Got me another. Caught by Eddies on live shad. 22in


Good job Salt Man! Catch em all. This weather is awesome. Love the heat. Pushing 80 today


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

My cousin and I get one every year fishing for bass in spring/early summer.
Always mid-lake and north end, on weed bed edges, on crankbaits or lipless cranks.

My buddy caught a nice one ice fishing the south end last year, even though the season was nonexistent for me. He was watching channel cats on camera and a walleye came into view and grabbed his swedish pimple.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

In the last 16 years I have probably spent close to 15,000 hours fishing Nimmy and not only have never caught an Eye have not seen one caught they are that rare. I still think I have a better chance of catching Nessie while fishing with Bigfoot than I have of catching the mythical Nimmy Eye.😁😁😁

Congrats on that beauty!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hate to be redundant, but they are certainly in there. I have personally released more than I have harvested there.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I've probably put in 50 hours strictly targeting walleye at that lake. Trolling cranks, crawler harnesses, jigs and minnows and vibes through the ice.
Nothing but catfish and bass

I caught 1 yearling walleye on a tip up.

When I was a preteen child I caught a few saugeye on minnows and bobbers.

With the catch rate for walleye at nimislia being almost nonexistent, I wonder why its still stocked?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Beautiful catch


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Got one on white spinner bait bass fishing probably 5-6 years ago!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nimisila was the featured lake on the back page of Ohio outdoor news last week. They stated walleye recruitment at Nimi was 1/10 that of other stocked NEO lakes and walleye stocking was discontinued. I don’t remember the exact year. 2019 I think was the last year stocked.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Lewzer said:


> Nimisila was the featured lake on the back page of Ohio outdoor news last week. They stated walleye recruitment at Nimi was 1/10 that of other stocked NEO lakes and walleye stocking was discontinued. I don’t remember the exact year. 2019 I think was the last year stocked.


Thanks


----------

